# Help to type3



## المقلدي (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم
هناك رسالة تظهر لي عند ارسال الملف المطلوب تشغيله على ماكينة الروتر المصمم على برنامجtype3 تظهر لي على الكي بور للماكينة تعلمي بان هناك خطأ في محور z+ وانا احترت في تعين الخطأ على البرنامج ( over +z limit )
فهل من مساعدة سريعة مفيدة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



المقلدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كيف حالكم
> هناك رسالة تظهر لي عند ارسال الملف المطلوب تشغيله على ماكينة الروتر المصمم على برنامجtype3 تظهر لي على الكي بور للماكينة تعلمي بان هناك خطأ في محور z+ وانا احترت في تعين الخطأ على البرنامج ( over +z limit )
> ...


تحياتي لك يا غالي مشكلتك انه انت بحاجة الى ان يرتفع رأس الماكينة اكثر فإذا كنت واضع صفرك من فوق عيد البرنامج و قم بوضع الصفر من تحت يعني صفر الزد على طاولة الراوتر 
اما اذا وضعت الصفر من تحت و بقيت الرسالة معناه انك واضع رقم كبير بال زد ليميت عند تشغيل الملف بالكومبيوتر اعد التجربة و عدل كما قلت لك و انشاء لله مشكلتك بتنحل 
تحياتي لك 
اخوك ابو بحر من دمشق


----------



## المقلدي (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو بحر على اهتمامك 
ولكن معذرة كن معي شوية شوية لاني على البرنامج هذا لاول مرة اعمل عليه
اين يقع مكان الزد ليمينت


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 أغسطس 2009)

المقلدي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو بحر على اهتمامك
> ولكن معذرة كن معي شوية شوية لاني على البرنامج هذا لاول مرة اعمل عليه
> اين يقع مكان الزد ليمينت


عذرا منك انا لا اعرف هذا البرنامج انا بقدر بفيدك artcam اما ببرنامجك يمكن احد الأعضاء يستخدم نفس البرنامج و فهم فكرتي يشرحلك شرح مصور لحل المشكلة و مرة ثانية اعتذر منك اي مساعدة ثانية انا حاضر


----------



## ابو بحـر (23 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي المقلدي مشكلتك في هذا المكان كما يشير السهم بالصورة انت وضعت رقم اكبر من امكانية ارتفاع رأس الماكينة فيعطيك الكف رسالة تقول لك اوفر ذيد انت في هذه الخانة يجب ان تضع رقم يزيد عن الشكل الثلاثي المراد حفره بحوالي 5 ميلي متر هذا يكون منطقيا اما انت وضعت رقم غير منطقي لا تستطيع الماكينة تنفيذه فأعطتك هذه الرسالة انت انتبه اكثر حتى لا تضيع وقتك انظر الصورة المرفقة 


 
تحياتي لك
رمضان كريم


----------



## abushadi (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*مساء الخير 
تحية تقدير واحترام لكل اعضاء المنتدى و اخص بالذكر المهندس ابو بحر ارجوا منك يا استاذ ان توضح لى الاسئلة الاتية :

1:ارجو التكرم بمساعدة في شرح كيفية التصميم على برنامج artcam لاعمال الحفر على الخشب او اي معلومات تشرح اوامر برنامج artcam وشكرا على جهودكم*​


----------



## طه عبد الله بلال (28 فبراير 2011)

لغتي غير جيد ولكن حاول ان تفهمني الملف الذي تحاول تمريره ابعاده كبيرة في z 
go to ;view ;2d xz view


----------



## jamal algosi (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ...
يا شباب محتاج اتعلم برنامج تايب 3 عندي ما كنة راوتر وما عارف اشتغل في البرنامج ...

انا بصمم علي الكوريل درو ...

ياريت لو في حد عندو فيديو او طريقة اتعلم بيها التايب 3... 

اخوكم جمال عضو جديد .... و الله المستعان ...


----------

